# Anyone here drink gatorade?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, i've been drinking gatorade, only the orange flavor for some time now had no issues. but in the last 2 weeks i've been drinking it after bad toilet problems and then noticed a strong ache in my gut about 20 minutes later and the need to have D all over again. is it possible the gatorade is causing the problem for me? this would suck because i drink gatorade after running and i really need it after running because my body is so depleted. what are other options are there out there instead of gatorade?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

G is pretty heavy on sugar, read the label. That can set off the D. If you need the salts for dehydration, you may need to use foods or some other sort of preparation, ask the pharmacist about it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This page here says you can drink a sports drink OR just water. http://running.about.com/od/nutritionandhydration/a/hydration101.htm So perhaps just cut back on the G a bit and use water instead.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, thanks guys.


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes it has quite a bit of sugar, especially high fructose corn syrup. Stick with water or coconut water can add natural electrolytes.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I had the same problem with Gatoraid but then I bought the low calorie version and it is working fine. There are no artificial sweetners - just less sugar.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

oh ok, i haven't tried the low cal version.what's the difference?


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it tastes good, I do but look at the ingredients: water, sugar, table salt, carbohydrates, electrolytes (110 mg sodium, 30 mg potassium, 93 mg chloride), high fructose corn syrup, artificial colors, glucose, fructose, and sugar. Basically sugar, sugar and artificial colors. It is just not a healthy choice especially for someone with IBS. Really you should check it out coconut water it is a great source for electrolytes. Your local health food store would sell it. Take a look "is also marketed as a sports drink because of its high potassium and mineral content. In fact, one cup-full of coconut water contains more electrolytes than most sports drinks and more potassium than a banana." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut_water


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Or you could simply use half water & half gatorade too.


----------

